# West Wendover OIS Q5 by PO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Police shot and killed a Utah man during a standoff after chasing him up and down a busy street in West Wendover.

The man whose neck, shirt, and arms were drenched in blood appeared to hold a knife to his own throat before turning it on West Wendover police officers holding him at gunpoint, according to an eyewitness' video recording.

After the man raises the knife and begins walking toward officers, five shots fired in rapid succession can be heard in the video. The man then falls to the ground.

Deputies later identified him as James Robertson, 41. He was treated at the scene, but he died from his injuries, police said. No officers were injured during the incident.

LT. Mckinney said the incident began after a West Wendover officer saw a black pickup truck driving "recklessly" on Wendover Boulevard around 12:45 p.m.

The vehicle actually almost hit the officer," McKinney said.

When the officer tried to pull the truck over, Robertson didn't stop, and a second officer joined the pursuit, McKinney said.

Josh Abbott, a witness who caught the shooting on video, said he was getting gas at the Chevron when he saw the police chase begin. Abbott said the truck drove up and down the street five or six times, weaving between traffic like a "barrel racer" before crashing into another vehicle in the gas station parking lot.


----------

